# Updating from RC2 using csup stable-supfile



## rocketman (Dec 26, 2008)

I excitedly did a fresh install of FreeBSD-7.1RC2 amd64 on a new rig yesterday. I had to rebuild the kernel to get the ethernet driver, ale. FWIW: It's a ASUS P5Q Pro MB.

Today, I went to update to whatever updates were applied since the RC2 images had been released. So I followed:

$csup stable-supfile;csup ports-supfile (using: cvsup17.us.freebsd.org)
<<<There were a LOT of changes??? >>>

# cd /usr/src
# make -j4 buildworld
# make -j4 buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
# make installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
# reboot
...
# cd /usr/src
# mergemaster -p
# make installworld
# mergemaster

When I got to this part, I noticed it was trying to "update" to a lesser version than what I had.???

Should I be csup'ing between a RC and RELEASE?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lowell (Dec 26, 2008)

You were not (most likely) updating to a lesser release.  You didn't say why you _thought_ that you were,  but my guess is that it was just because the system said PRERELEASE instead of RC. This is perfectly normal, and the difference merely indicates that RC is a snapshot (i.e., one _particular_ point in time) of PRERELEASE.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 27, 2008)

can you post the contents of your stable-supfile, mainly


> *default release=cvs tag=


part?


----------

